# Funnel Web Spider with grasshopper prey



## pburwell (Nov 16, 2011)

Here's an image with my Canon 180mm F3.5L lens and a Canon MR-14EX Ring Flash.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Nov 16, 2011)

Very very cool, thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## BlackSheep (Nov 16, 2011)

That's a great shot! Bravo.


----------



## orionmystery (Nov 17, 2011)

Very nice capture, you and the spider.


----------



## jrice12 (Nov 17, 2011)

This works well.  The circular web leads us right to the spider.  The lighting was good.  Focus find and DOF is perfect.  Image is not nearly as busy as it first appears.  The color contrast between spider and prey really works here - there is no problem finding the prey.  Menace factor is high.  Good shot.


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice! Love the Funnel Weavers!


----------

